

Steve Jobs: “Technology Alone Is Not Enough” - mdariani
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2011/10/steve-jobs-pixar.html

======
felixc
A slight tangent, but the very last line makes me wonder: "The Latin crest of
Pixar University says it all: Alienus Non Diutius. Alone no longer."

Is it possible that would be more faithfully translated as "Lonesome no more"?
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slapstick_%28novel%29>)

------
chrchang
Entirely agree. Jobs was most impressive in that he was capable of translating
cutting edge technology into a language that the average person could
understand and appreciate. This is the greatest asset one can bring to the
technology world- it is all too easy to get lost in the hype of the best new
processors, the latest graphics technology, etc and forget that all of this is
meaningless if society can't understand how to use it.

------
6ren
> average international gross of more than $550 million _per film_. Not even
> Apple has enjoyed that kind of streak.

Apple grossed $65.23 _billion_ last year alone.

~~~
sjs
I think the streak refers to the number of consecutively successful films and
not the dollar amount. Apple has released many successful iPods, iPads, Macs,
and other products but there have been relative flops such as the Apple TV and
the iPod Hi-Fi.

~~~
6ren
Thanks, I now think he was making both points (see emphasis on "per year"),
the dollar one obscuring the streak one for me.

BTW: to be fair, Apple TV hasn't flopped _yet_ (a media center aot a desktop
computer _still_ seems like a good idea... though the iPhone/iPad or something
could yet displace it). It has low uptake but passionate users... like the
first iPod. The iPod Hi-Fi flopped.

~~~
sjs
Good points, he did emphasize $/year and I still plan on buying an Apple TV
(once I have a TV) so perhaps there is hope for it yet. I'd like it to
succeed.

Anecdotally my sister's husband bought one and also got his brother one last
Christmas. Whether they use them or not is another question I'll have to ask
next time I see them.

------
rodolphoarruda
...a message to HP.

~~~
mdariani
and to samsung ;)

~~~
qxb
I found this Economist piece on Samsung's strategy of "swapping infotainment
for lifecare" really interesting: <http://www.economist.com/node/21530976>

------
joezydeco
It's curious that everyone praises Jobs for his hand in the design of the
Pixar campus (rightly deserved), so why is the design of the new Apple
mothership almost a complete opposite to this idea?

~~~
nostromo
Can you explain why the new Apple campus is the opposite of Pixar's? I see
mostly similarities: A central courtyard open to everyone in the center, no
corner offices, a shared cafeteria for all types of employees.

In fact, quite often the shared atrium will be the fastest way from point A to
point B, which will lead to many chance encounters across teams.

~~~
joezydeco
I don't see a central, outdoor courtyard to be the same as a central, enclosed
atrium housing bathrooms, mailboxes, and food.

